# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  MOOV NOW, fitness wearable with artificial intelligence technology, Moov, Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Moov, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Meet MOOV NOW – the world's most advanced fitness wearable

Published on Jul 16, 2015




> Meet MOOV NOW – Smaller, lighter, more breathable, 6 month battery life. The most advanced fitness wearable that coaches you with real-time feedback.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Moov Now is a $100 fitness wearable that does what Apple Watch and Fitbit cannot"
Moov's latest wristband offers six months of battery life, real-time coaching feedback, and support for swimming, cardio boxing, and bodyweight workouts.

by Jon Phillips 
July 16, 2015

----------

